# placement papers



## vinit suri (Apr 15, 2007)

GUYS IM IN MY THIRD YEAR COMPUTER SCIENCE ENGINEERING...CAN NE ONE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET placement papers for practice on the net...sum good one???


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 15, 2007)

u may find few at *www.careertalk.in/


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 15, 2007)

www.freshersworld.com

www.placementpapers.net

www.feucos.com

www.geekinterview.com

www.vyomworld.com

www.yuvajobs.com

and there are many more...


----------



## blueshift (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank yu Lucky star and saurav.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am too in 3rd yr(ECE)..but i am not siting for any company,though many companies are visiting the campus.Actually I am palning something else...

I think fresherworld is best site ..ans RS agarwal book for aptitude and for puzzle are best to prepare.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^@ravi_9793 Why are you missing the opportunities? 
Are you preparing for MBA? If you want to go for MBA, you can crack CAT, XAT etc. and if you get in to reputed B-Schools, the company will allow you to go for it..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^^Nope yaar.No plan for MBA.Actually I am not prepared to sit in placements exams.Even one company is visiting the campus today.I am planing to strength up my knowledge (all programing language,hardware,basic networking and others) and than apply for job.I think I have lots of time left for the job.So,why take tension from now.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 16, 2007)

^^If you have got the career, then why to miss the opportunities?  This  year lot of recrutiments are done in the pre-final year. So, why don't you give a try?
We were given only 10 days short notice that TCS was coming. And I was the least prepared. Still then, I cracked it. So, don't think that you are less prepared. In a Campus drive, whether you get selected or not depends a lot on Luck. Yes, preparations are necessary. But don't just step back saying that yo are less prepared. Atleast you can get an experience and gain some confidence. So, go ahead and give a try.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^yeah U are right.But I don't know "why I am always scared of exams".


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 16, 2007)

Uff... Why are you afraid? After all you are compromising with your career. I have a friend who is just like you. He just wouldn't give the exams for the fear of it. He feared like - "what if I didn't clear it, what would my friends think of me, what would my parents think of me.." and all sorts like this. We pushed him a lot, even had the placement officer call him home to appear for the writtens. After a lot of advising he gave the exams...and surprisingly he cleared it. But, he couldn't clear the technical round as he was thinking a lot on the negattive aspects of the interview...


So...why are you waiting?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't know why I am waiting.Perhaps I have similar situation as ur friend was having.Afterall I am also busy with a big project in my mind.I will soon offer free ads free Cpanel hosting along with free webdesign(if any one wants)..but the offer will be available only to Indians who 
1)wish to contribute something to India development process by his website
2)Host  a tech website
3)Want website for small business/community.


ufffffff...I am really sorry,A big CONGRATES for ur selection in TCS.All the best for ur future.


----------



## hdsk.23 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for great links!!


----------



## rajeshsundar (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, a huge collection is also available here
*www.zeroneworld.com/downloads/papers/index.html


----------

